# NETFLIX: Watch Instantly Recommendations



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I thought I would start this thread. Sometimes it's tough to sort through the Netflix choices and often we miss a good one. So if we list the title and give a short synopsis maybe we can utilize our watch instantly option better: I'll start...Here's mine.

Bonneville

Widow takes her husband's ashes across country to deliver them to his miserable daughter who demands Daddy's ashes. She decides to take friends with her for support. They travel in a gorgeous old Bonneville...and the fun begins. It is a good drama with a bit of quirkiness thrown in.

Jessica Tandy
Kathy Bates

I enjoyed it and recommend it highly; a bit chick-flick"ish"...but if guys like cars...this Bonneville is a cream puff. (I miss Pontiac)


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I just watched that last weekend! I enjoyed it too. Before that I watched two Masterpiece Theater miniseries. The first was *Wives and Daughters* and the second was *North and South*. Both were based on Elizabeth Gaskell novels. I highly recommend them. But take your time since they take a while.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I watched a little known but perfectly lovely British film called _An Angel for May_, that's a family time travel fantasy. A troubled boy from a broken home in a Yorkshire town goes after a stray dog in the ruins of a farm outside the town, and with the dog is mysteriously transported back in time. May is a little girl who was sent to this farm to escape the bombing raids in London. The opening credits of this movie are slow and show live footage of emergency crews trying to rescue people and put our fires during the blitz. I wondered how kids would make it through the opening credits and dirgelike music without help from parents/elders who could give a little explanation (which is what would make it the "family" part of a family film, and not just a kiddie flick you park the rugrats in front of and leave). My disbelief in how the time travel was accomplished was suspended easily. I was caught up in the film very quickly after the opening, and very satisfied at the end.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The BBC Sherlock Holmes series starring Jeremy Brett.  Dozens of great cases. The best Holmes outside the books themselves.  If you want episode recommendations, I'd go for The Red Headed League or Silver Blaze.


Dogfights, season 1, a History Channel series on famous dogfights. Superbly done.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

They're getting better and better with watch instantly movies, but they've always had pretty good television. Here's some of the top things I can remember off the top of my head.

Movies:
*Into the Woods* - I absolutely -loved- this. It's a fractured fairytale musical play following the lives of Cinderella, Jack of beanstalk fame, Rapunzel, Little Red Riding Hood and a host of others both before and after Happily Ever After.

*Zombieland* - If you don't like zombies no need to apply, but it's still a fun and irreverent look at the genre.

*Pan's Labyrinth* - A bit odd and in Spanish with subtitles, but I really enjoyed it. It's basically about a little girl thrown into a civil war by her mom marrying the general and her attempts to escape into a fairytale world to get away. It is a bit violent at times, but a good watch.

*The Color of Magic* - Yay, a Terry Pratchett movie! Need I really say more?

*Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs* - The commercials made me hate this movie before I even saw it but I was in an odd mood one day. It's actually kind of cute.

*Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog* - Neil Patrick Harris plays an arch villain named Dr. Horrible in this musical super hero parody that began as a mock online blog and was popular enough to be picked up in other forms.

*The Guild* - Another kind of geeky webisode style show that began on Youtube and has now made its way onto DVD and everything else due to its popularity. It follows a guild in a generic online role-playing game.

*Confessions of a Shop-a-holic* - Another I might never watch but the day my television broke I just needed something playing while I cleaned and grabbed the first thing that looked fluffy but entertaining from Netflix to have playing in the background while I did so. I ended up stopping to watch this instead.

Television:
*Legend of the Seeker* - I can't say enough about this show. If you haven't tried it, watch it. Both seasons are available.

*Spartacus: Blood and Sand* - An unflinching look at Roman politics from the eyes of a gladiator. It almost rivals Rome in my opinion. Get past the over the top blood (in the style of 300) in the first episode and things get a lot less gory. Plus Lucy Lawlesss!

*Firefly* - I'm not usually into SciFi but this show almost made me a convert. Even if you don't like Science Fiction give it a try. This is one of those wonderful times that the cast and the story and the writing and everything else just comes together into a perfect show.

*Better off Ted* - This show was really underrated and I finally got a chance to watch it through Netflix. It's one I definitely wish they hadn't cancelled. It's basically about this unethical business firm and the guy, named Ted, who is in charge of their R&D department.

*Lie to Me* - Another amazing show I found because of Netflix. It's about a guy solving crimes and other such things by reading people's expressions. Sounds dry and boring and like another cop show, but it's anything but. And it stars Tim Roth!

*The Riches* - A great show starring Eddie Izzard, who I love anyway, about a family of gypsies that stumble across a life in a high-profile gated community and the lies and such they need to tell to get by day to day working as lawyers and dealing with neighbors all while a gypsy family with a vendetta tries to out them.

*Roswell* - I actually got really into this despite it being labeled a teen drama. It -is- about angsty teenage aliens, but it's still a lot of fun and I was sad when I finished the last season.

*Veronica Mars* - I'm just watching this right now and liking it a lot. Veronica Mars is a social misfit at school who used to be part of the in crowd until her father, a private investigator, accused her boyfriend's father of killing his daughter and her best friend. She helps out with her dad's business now and solves mysteries while trying to find her mother and solve the murder of her friend.

*Weeds* - I didn't think I'd like this show because I am so totally removed from any sort of drug-using lifestyle that I didn't think I'd relate enough, but it's is a lot of fun no matter your stance on illegal substances.

*Dexter* - Another show I wasn't sure I'd like, but the do-good serial killer won me over despite his penchant to deliver his victims in convenient trash bag sized pieces.

Here are a few I have queued because I heard good things but haven't watched yet: Plunkett & Macleane, Riverworld, Following, Ink, Paper Heart, Lo, Flame and Citron, Man on Wire, Neverwhere, and The Boy in Striped Pajamas. Can you tell I'm totally addicted to my instant queue? I don't even really get actual DVDs from them anymore.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm addicted to my instant thingy (can't spell the last word) as well.  I also watch the dvds (Ghost Hunters!).  One show DH really likes is Merlin, which is about a young Merlin coming to Camelot and having to "save the day" and help Arthur (as Arthur's servant) w/out blatently using his magic since Uther Pendragon (King and Arthur's father) has made magic use punishable by death.  

The Ghost and Mr. Chicken is a classic cheesy "scary" (ie not @ all) movie from the 60s starring Don Knots as a type settist who wants to be a reporter.  To get the scoop, he spends the night in his small town's "haunted" house.  

I can't wait to see what others post.  I've already added a bunch that I didn't have to my instant thingy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just finished _Friday Night Lights_, Season 1 tonight..... An excellent show.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

The IT Crowd all 3 seasons. Just do it, no excuses, thank me later.

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-it-crowd

BTW, season 4 has been quite funny as well, so make sure to get that when it comes out as well.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

My kids and I all love watching the most recent Dr. who series from the BBC. It's a cheesy sci fi show that's just great clean entertainment. 

We also ran across a fantastic movie, Penelope. Very well done, all around.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I Love PANS LABYRINTH!!!!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> The IT Crowd all 3 seasons. Just do it, no excuses, thank me later.
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-it-crowd
> 
> BTW, season 4 has been quite funny as well, so make sure to get that when it comes out as well.


I meant to add this to my list but totally forgot! I was so excited to see a Season 4. Really glad to see Penelope too, I'd been wanting to see it... I thought I had seen it... maybe I have, I'll find out soon at any rate.

And I'd just like to add *Pushing Daisies* to my list. Another amazing show that didn't get its due. This one is about a guy who can bring back dead people by touching them but he has to touch them again within a minute or someone else dies to take their place. Also he can't touch them without them dying again, so his girlfriend who he brought back isn't allowed to have any physical contact. It's a very bright and vivid show that's hard to explain.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I'm also liking how they're adding this season's "Whitest Kids U' Know"" almost as they're shown on IFC, I just wish they would add the previous seasons to Instant Queue as well. I hope this becomes a model for other shows too.
Also, I'd like to add these to my list: Firefly, Dr. Who, Better Off Ted, Dexter, and I hope to see the Kids In The Halleath Comes To Town on there soon.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Speaking of Terry Pratchett - *Hogfather*

If you like *Dr. Who*, check out *Torchwood*, a darker spinoff with Captain Jack <swoon>

I also 3rd *The IT Crowd*


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I didn't realize Hogfather was up there, another good one.  And yeah I really like Torchwood as well... another Sci-Fi-ish one that surprised me.  Isn't there a new series of it being made and/or aired now as well?


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I also enjoyed Bonneville.  Watched the Swedish version of Girl With the Dragon Tatoo last weekend.  At 2 1/2 hours it wore me out, but I enjoyed it.  

As for tv, we just started watching Bones and American Gothic (along with my nightly Fawlty Towers fix).


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm a bit behind, but I think there is one airing now. Children of Earth was last season's nailbiter. I've been a Dr. Who fan since I was young. It was my gateway drug into sci-fi.  If you liked Firefly, check out Serenity (don't think its an Instant Watch) but it is the full length movie that wrapped up a few of the strings of the series.

I just finished watching Hogfather.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

We're currently watching Roswell and enjoying it.

We recently finished the last few seasons of Doctor Who - they are our favorites!!!  We take them out of the instant queue and put them back in quite frequently.

Julie and Julia

Foreign Correspondent - how did they know that the war would start the next day

Robin Hood - the BBC series.  We got started on season 2 and then got distracted with other stuff.

Enemy of the State - my son loves all things Will Smith.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> And I'd just like to add *Pushing Daisies* to my list. Another amazing show that didn't get its due. This one is about a guy who can bring back dead people by touching them but he has to touch them again within a minute or someone else dies to take their place. Also he can't touch them without them dying again, so his girlfriend who he brought back isn't allowed to have any physical contact. It's a very bright and vivid show that's hard to explain.


]

Loved Pushing Daisies. You might like The Brothers Bloom - as I watched it last weekend Daisies was what I kept thinking about. We got it on DVD - I don't think it's instantly streamed..yet.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

_The Dresden Files_. Urban Fantasy. Not as good as the books, but an interesting series that was canceled too soon. Also, you have to love Terrence Mann as Bob, the skull.

_The Man from Earth_, "Renowned sci-fi writer Jerome Bixby penned the script for this thought-provoking film starring David Lee Smith as John Oldman, a college professor who reveals to his colleagues that he's actually a centuries-old caveman. " Some people are offended by this movie because of what they see as an anti-Christian viewpoint. To me it's just really interesting fiction.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Tripp said:


> I just watched that last weekend! I enjoyed it too. Before that I watched two Masterpiece Theater miniseries. The first was *Wives and Daughters* and the second was *North and South*. Both were based on Elizabeth Gaskell novels. I highly recommend them. But take your time since they take a while.


Loved these (and the books), Tripp! Since we might have similar tastes, my husband and I also enjoyed the Instant Play BLEAK HOUSE, and a friend of mine recommends the ROBIN HOOD tv series because she says Richard (NORTH AND SOUTH) Armitage shows up, as does Toby Stephens from the best-ever-but-not-on-Instant-Play JANE EYRE. Oh, and LADY JANE and THE TENANT OF WILDFELL HALL.

In children's, we enjoyed the recent PRINCE CASPIAN and the new THE PARENT TRAP.

And in foreign, KINEMAND was a charming movie about a lonely Danish man hanging out in a Chinese restaurant and getting sucked into a cross-cultural arranged marriage.

Christina


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

I enjoyed it too.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

CNDudley said:


> Loved these (and the books), Tripp! Since we might have similar tastes, my husband and I also enjoyed the Instant Play BLEAK HOUSE, and a friend of mine recommends the ROBIN HOOD tv series because she says Richard (NORTH AND SOUTH) Armitage shows up, as does Toby Stephens from the best-ever-but-not-on-Instant-Play JANE EYRE. Oh, and LADY JANE and THE TENANT OF WILDFELL HALL.
> 
> In children's, we enjoyed the recent PRINCE CASPIAN and the new THE PARENT TRAP.
> 
> ...


Christina, I think you are right, it looks like we might have similar tastes. I will be looking into these recommendations. And I have been wanting to watch *Prince Caspian* for awhile, having it on instant play is a bonus

So many other good recommendations, I will have to start a list. Like I have enough time to watch Netflix on top of my Kindle TBR list...  (BTW, I enjoyed both *Wives and Daughters * and *North and South * so much, I went to Amazon and got them for my Kindle...more reading for me.)


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I second *An Angel For May*, *Pan's Labyrinth*, and the TV show *Firefly*.

After Firefly, make sure to watch the follow-up movie, *Serenity*.

Some of my picks (and yes, my tastes are all over the map):

*Jack and Bobby:* One-season TV series about two brothers (NOT the Kennedys), one of whom will become the next President of the United States. Features Christine Lahti in an awesome role, Mad Men's John Slattery, a pre-Hangover Bradley Cooper, and Logan Lerman (Lightning Thief) and Matt Long as the boys. FANTASTIC show. Shame it ended so soon, but fear not, everything does get wrapped up.

*Lemon Tree:* An incredible movie about an Israeli defense minister who moves into a house that's right on the line between Israel and the West Bank. His Palestinian neighbor, a widow, has a huge grove of lemon trees that have been in her family for over 50 years. The Israeli wants to cut them down because he feels they pose a "security threat."

*Demolition Man:* Don't mistake this for another dumb Stallone action flick. It's actually very sharp and funny. Amazing cast including Wesley Snipes, Sandra Bullock (in one of her early roles that made her famous), Denis Leary, Benjamin Bratt, Nigel Hawthorne, and tons of others.

*Roast of Bob Saget:* If you're a Full House fan, this is a must. John Stamos hosts the show, and it's hysterical. But word of warning: this definitely isn't family fare like their famous sitcom, so put the kids to bed before you watch.

*Ready? OK!:* Lost's Michael Emerson and True Blood's Carrie Preston star in this charming little indie film about a 10-year-old boy who wants to become a cheerleader.

*Save Me:* '80s sitcom stars Chad Allen and Judith Light shine in this complex film about Christian gay conversion camps. The movie never presents anyone as "the bad guy" - they're all good people with different points of view. Grey's Anatomy Mercy Wester Robert Baker also delivers an excellent performance.

*The Ugly Truth:* This got slaughtered by critics and I expected to hate it, but I couldn't stop laughing. This is basically a "chick flick" that's as raunchy and lowbrow as any male comedy (maybe more so). There's nothing sophisticated or tasteful about this movie, but it's funny as hell. Katherine Heigl and Gerard Butler have nice chemistry.

*Trucker:* Michelle Monaghan and Nathan Fillion star in this story about a truck driving divorced woman who is forced to care for her 11-year-old son. It's slow, but it's worth a watch for its atmosphere and strong performances.

*Moon:* _I saw this theatrically._ Really weird '70s style movie about a man who has to work all by himself on the moon for three years. Sam Rockwell shines as the one main character, but also listen out for Kevin Spacey as the voice of the computer.

*District 9:* _I saw this theatrically._ Aliens have landed on earth ... in Johannesburg, South Africa. Sharlto Copley gave 2009's best performance (despite being unrecognized by the academy). One of the best movies I've seen in years.

*Law Abiding Citizen:* _I saw this theatrically._ Gerard Butler's family is killed, and he's unhappy with the job lawyer Jamie Foxx did on the case. Gerard bides his time and decides to take matters into his own hands. Very silly, very unbelievable, and very enjoyable. My favorite "guilty pleasure" of last year.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I have to second the BBC Robin Hood series, though they lost me somehow at season 3 despite me being so into it.  Julie and Julia was also a really good one that I got on blu-ray so didn't even realize was up there, same with District 9.  I just added the Bloom Brothers to my "When I bother to send back a disc every couple months" queue, it looks interesting.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

2nd for "Moon" which I think was a bit overshadowed by District 9 last year. They're both great "indie" science fiction, just in two different styles. Another interesting note about "Moon," Duncan Jones who wrote and directed is also the son of David Bowie, who Duncan has credited for giving him his interest in science fiction.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I love watching series on Watch Instantly. (Currently watching _Pushing Daisies_ and looking forward to _Pillars of the Earth_!) In addition to many of the above, I recommend:

 A wonderful adaptation that I watched right after re-reading the book.

 Fascinating stuff!

 This, and _Friday Night Lights_ got me hooked on Watch Instantly.

 Art _and_ History

 Good series, but only 6 episodes

N


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Just finished, "You Can't Take It With You" and "Kate and Leopold"

Waiting patiently for the final season of Lost to become available.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm going thru Farscape....which for some reason I never watched while it was on. 

Also grabbing episodes of Buffy the Vampire Slayer (I think I've seen about 50% pre-Netflix)


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

How about EVERYTHING! I just got an HDTV with WiFi and both Netflix and Amazon VOD stream to the tv via wireless. Every day I'm getting closer and closer to turning off cable tv!!

Internet TV ROCKS!

The problem is.... it cuts into my reading time!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I still like my cable, but between my Tivo and Netflix I never watch commercials anymore. Which explains why I'd never heard of Inception until it hit #1 and actual shows began talking about it instead of just commercials. It's funny to feel out of the loop from not seeing them, but I am also very glad not to have to see cartoon bears with toilet paper stuck to its butts and people going beyond the bounds of rationality in reaction to seeing Dairy Queen trucks.

I'll take this moment to also throw in *Dollhouse* which was created by Joss Whedon (Firefly). I tried watching this as it aired and just missed a lot of it, so I'm throwing it in the queue now to watch over again. I liked what I saw of it. Basically there's this top secret organization that uses people as "dolls" who they implant with different skills and personalities to take on assignments then they come back and any memory of what they did is wiped clean. Of course one of the dolls starts remembering things and that's when it gets interesting.

Penn and Teller's Bull**** is a lot of fun too. I think I spent a night just watching an entire season of it and still wanting more. They basically tackle just about any hot button issue out there and tell you why it's... fitting of the title of the show.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> I just finished _Friday Night Lights_, Season 1 tonight..... An excellent show.


I was just coming to rec this show. Kyle Chandler and Connie Britton play the most authentic married couple ever on television, and _finally_, they are getting some recognition with Emmy nominations this year. The show isn't about football or a show about a bunch of teenagers in high school. It's about people who could be any of us, and for once, the characters on the show live in houses like we live in, drive cars like we drive, have problems like we have. It's the way it shows the problems, and makes you care about the characters that's so amazing.

See why the LA Times called Friday Night Lights the best drama in the history of television. Yep, that's right, the _history_.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm with CS:  Law Abiding Citizen was excellent!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm watching The Ghost and Mrs. Muir.  The original movie.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

LOVED The Ghost and Mrs. Muir!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> *The Riches* - A great show starring Eddie Izzard, who I love anyway, about a family of gypsies that stumble across a life in a high-profile gated community and the lies and such they need to tell to get by day to day working as lawyers and dealing with neighbors all while a gypsy family with a vendetta tries to out them.


Scheherazade--I didn't know about this show. We love Eddie Izzard around here. Our favorite stand-up show of his is also on Instant Play: *Eddie Izzard--Dressed to Kill*.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

CNDudley said:


> Scheherazade--I didn't know about this show. We love Eddie Izzard around here. Our favorite stand-up show of his is also on Instant Play: *Eddie Izzard--Dressed to Kill*.


Warning: The series wasn't complete...show was canceled and left one hanging without tying up loose ends.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

True, but it's still a really fun show to watch.  And yeah, I have at least four of Eddie Izzard's standups in my queue ><


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> *Ready? OK!:* Lost's Michael Emerson and True Blood's Carrie Preston star


They're married to each other, by the way.

YES to *Dexter* - we've been watching on Showtime, but both my girls are watching now on Netflix streaming and loving it. LOVE him - can't wait for season 4 to get on there so I can talk to people who haven't seen it yet about the season finale!! 
There's a LOT on our queue (103 items in fact) and it's all over the place, but...
*30 Rock* - I watched the first season on Netflix streaming, will watch more.
*Firefly* - my husband watched but I never did, I want to after seeing Serenity in the theater
*Camelot* - I LOVED this movie as a teen, want to revisit it
*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo* - watched today, can't do my usual knitting while watching with the subtitles, but it was good and now I'm ready to read *The Girl Who Played with Fire*
*Friday Night Lights* - we used to DVR this, but never started watching it
Lots of stuff for the grandkids - right now they love *Kipper* - they're 3 & 5

Things rotate in and out of availability for streaming - just noticed that there are 22 items that we'd had in our queue that aren't available for streaming now - looks like if they become available again they'll show up in the queue again.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Great suggestions everyone, and a great thread. In a sick form of Murphy's Law I'm home for a while and I just woke up my t.v. not working. Luckily I use an amazing app called Plex media server for my Mac that'll easily and legally let me stream my Netflix queue, Amazon On Demand and so much else, as well act as a Front-Row like presenter for locally stored media files. It's the Kindle of everything other-than Kindle!


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

I love my Netflix. I just finished all 5 seasons of The Office and I love it.
Now I am totally hooked (thats what she said). 
So many great movies and tv series.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Love, love, love Friday Night Lights.  IMO the best series on TV.  All three seasons are just wonderful.  It's easy to become invested in the characters.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I feel like I am from the Dark Ages. Can someone explain to me what I need to get Netflix on my TV? We used to belong to Blockbuster mail-order, the DVDs started piling up, so we quite. I would be in heaven if we could just tune into any movie we want.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rescue Me, TV series with Dennis Leary.

Betsy


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I feel like I am from the Dark Ages. Can someone explain to me what I need to get Netflix on my TV? We used to belong to Blockbuster mail-order, the DVDs started piling up, so we quite. I would be in heaven if we could just tune into any movie we want.


I use a Tivo, but you can also use an X-Box 360, PS3, Wii, some Blu-Ray players, some TVs and standalone units like a Roku. They need a hi-speed internet connection, obviously. My Tivo has a hardline connection to our router, but the Wii and PS3 are on the wireless and still work pretty flawlessly, I was impressed. You can get the discs for the consoles from Netflix, TVs and Blu-Rays that support it have it pre-installed as do Tivo and Roku players.

And yeah, I never watched the DVDs and when I did I'd forget to return them or not update my queue and get something I didn't want. It's hard to be in the mood for something and put it in your queue then still be in the mood for it when it finally arrives sometimes. Not all movies are available for instant streaming, but as you can see there's plenty there to keep you going and they add stuff all the time.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Fans of Inception and/or Christopher Nolan should check out *Following*. It's Nolan's very first film about a man who is obsessed with following people. Really good B&W noir type of movie, and it's only a little over an hour long. Nolan's *Memento* is also on there and that's one of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Just watched the filmed production of the Broadway version of Victor/Victoria.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just started watching the Tudors. I also love watching Coupling. I am pretty big on the british stuff.

My Queue is huge. I even found some old german stuff to watch which surprised me.

I am glad they pushed it onto Wii. Until then we watched it with the computer that is hooked up to our TV, but its so much easier with Wii. 
I have been pretty impressed with the quality of the streams too.

I like this site http://instantwatcher.com/ its for all netflix instant watch stuff and its a bit better laid out. You can even put stuff on queue from that site.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I like this site http://instantwatcher.com/ its for all netflix instant watch stuff and its a bit better laid out. You can even put stuff on queue from that site.


Thanks for the heads up on that - and there's an app for that too! It's $1.99.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I feel like I am from the Dark Ages. Can someone explain to me what I need to get Netflix on my TV? We used to belong to Blockbuster mail-order, the DVDs started piling up, so we quite. I would be in heaven if we could just tune into any movie we want.


If you have a Wii console you can sign up to get a free game


Spoiler



dick


 that you can "play" that will use your wireless to access Instant Queue. It works really well for me.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

suicidepact said:


> If you have a Wii console you can sign up to get a free game dick that you can "play" that will use your wireless to access Instant Queue. It works really well for me.


ummm I think you meant "disc" 



Spoiler



That may be the funniest typo I have ever seen!!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> ummm I think you meant "disc"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was hilarious!

I don't have a Wii. Just a TV, DVR, DVD player.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I thought that was hilarious!
> 
> I don't have a Wii. Just a TV, DVR, DVD player.


If you've been considering getting a BluRay player (which will also play regular DVDs) you can get them now that will stream Netflix, Pandora radio, YouTube, etc. The Roku player is a cheaper, but if it's something you've already been considering that's an option. I use mine a lot to stream Pandora on the good speaker system.

Either way, like I said on the other thread, if your TV doesn't have the right inputs it can also cost you the price of a new TV like it did us! But my daughter was happy, she "inherited" our 5-year-old 50" HD TV.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I hook my laptop up to the TV with an HDMI cable, then another connection from the laptop to the amp or headphones for sound. It works great with Netflix streaming, Hulu, etc.. But I am getting tired of hooking up the laptop, so the Roku is starting to sound tempting. 

N


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Meemo said:


> If you've been considering getting a BluRay player (which will also play regular DVDs) you can get them now that will stream Netflix, Pandora radio, YouTube, etc. The Roku player is a cheaper, but if it's something you've already been considering that's an option. I use mine a lot to stream Pandora on the good speaker system.
> 
> Either way, like I said on the other thread, if your TV doesn't have the right inputs it can also cost you the price of a new TV like it did us! But my daughter was happy, she "inherited" our 5-year-old 50" HD TV.


We have been considering purchasing a BluRay player, so that might be the route to go. What inputs do we need on the TV? We have a 3 year old TV.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> We have been considering purchasing a BluRay player, so that might be the route to go. What inputs do we need on the TV? We have a 3 year old TV.


It was the HDMI input on our TV that was the issue (had to ask my husband) - it had an HDMI input but the specs had changed over time - probably shouldn't be an issue with a 3-year-old TV. Look for a Blu-Ray player that has built-in Wifi too. Ours is a Samsung.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I feel like I am from the Dark Ages. Can someone explain to me what I need to get Netflix on my TV? We used to belong to Blockbuster mail-order, the DVDs started piling up, so we quite. I would be in heaven if we could just tune into any movie we want.


I currently use the PS3 to stream Netflix via the free PS3 disc, but I also have a Wii disc and I just got a Roku box (not hooked up yet though).

The PS3 will be getting a non-disc app this October. Not sure about Wii.

The one thing about Wii is that it cannot play anything in HD. That's its only drawback. Otherwise, it's fine.



Jane917 said:


> We have been considering purchasing a BluRay player, so that might be the route to go. What inputs do we need on the TV? We have a 3 year old TV.


The PS3 plays Blu-Ray movies, so if you're also a gamer, it could be an ideal solution.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

CS said:


> The PS3 plays Blu-Ray movies, so if you're also a gamer, it could be an ideal solution.


It's also pretty competitively priced with the better blu-ray players out there, and it in itself is a really good player. It was, for a good while, one of the best you could get... they also update it more than you should expect a standalone blu-ray player to be updated.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

As of today, the first two episodes of Starz *Pillars of the Earth* is available on instant watch.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Tripp said:


> As of today, the first two episodes of Starz *Pillars of the Earth* is available on instant watch.


Oooh, awesome! Just added it. Thanks!

I don't know if I'll even like it, but I love the fact that we're getting it on Netflix AS it airs on the Starz channel. The same thing happened with Spartacus: Blood and Sand, another Starz series.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I feel like I am from the Dark Ages. Can someone explain to me what I need to get Netflix on my TV? We used to belong to Blockbuster mail-order, the DVDs started piling up, so we quite. I would be in heaven if we could just tune into any movie we want.


I know what you mean! I asked this question, and just couldn't understand the answers. 

You have to have wireless ability. I got a Netgear wireless router at Walmart for about $40. Hooked it up between my high speed cable modem and my computer (unplugged the modem from the computer, plugged it into the router, then plugged the router into the computer). Voila! I can hook up other things, like my Wii, wirelessly.

I got the Wii disc free from Netflix. Inserted it into the Wii, followed the prompts, entered whatever I had to on the Netflix website, and can now watch instantly on my tv. LOVE IT!

Oh, and you can't tune into ANY movie--it has to be one they offer to "watch instantly". There is quite a nice selection, but not anywhere near everything they offer on DVD.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Wow, of all the stupid typos, silly me.  The funny thing is I went back and changed it from disc to disk, or thought I did. That's what I get for posting while suffering from insomnia. 
By the way, try as you might but I doubt that either Netflix or Nintendo will send you anything but a *DISK* through the mail.

.....so embarassed....

That's so bad I'm not going to edit, for posterity's sake. I did, for the sake of taste and good will put a spoiler tag over it for those that might be offended.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I'm watching The Ghost and Mrs. Muir. The original movie.


I watched that about a month ago it is still a great movie isn't it


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

My son and I have been watching Merlin.  It's pretty good.  Especially if you're 11


----------



## jessicara7474 (Dec 17, 2009)

I liked McLeod's Daughters. The first three seasons were the best, but I watched all 8. It is about 2 half sisters in the Australian outback who hire an all-female staff to run their ranch.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

akagriff said:


> My son and I have been watching Merlin. It's pretty good. Especially if you're 11


This made me laugh out loud. My daughter, who is indeed 11, sighs and says, "He's sooooooo pretty" every time Arthur comes on the screen. She really loves that show (although so do I, and my 70-year-old Mom!)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

You folks enjoying Merlin should really check out BBC's Robin Hood too.  It's got the same feel and the same spin on the legend.  Those folks across the pond seem to be really good at such things.  And I'm sure there's a few people to find pretty there   I think I like it more than Merlin even.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Two more obscure movies that I found just amazing (most of the popular stuff has already been said).

*Lo*: it is about a guy who summons a demon to help him find his wife, who was captured by another demon. It may sound a little dark, but it is actually very, very, very funny.

*Ink*: a twisty little tale about warring factions in a dreamland, and a girl captured by the foul creature named Ink. Just a beauty to watch.

David Dalglish


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

If you're older like I am, you might get a kick out of watching the first season of "Soap."  It's silly, but has some very funny moments, and it's fun to watch Billy Crystal when he was first starting out on tv.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I love Soap. I've been watching the first season with my Netflix on and off all month. And yeah, Lo and Ink both looked interesting. I have them in my queue but just haven't been in the right mood.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I have to say, the Netflix ad a the bottom of this thread is an excellent example of effective advertising.

N


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

GreenThumb said:


> This made me laugh out loud. My daughter, who is indeed 11, sighs and says, "He's sooooooo pretty" every time Arthur comes on the screen. She really loves that show (although so do I, and my 70-year-old Mom!)


That is hilarious! Reminds me of when I showed my kids STAR WARS for the first time. It wasn't a hard sell for the boy, but I had to tell the youngest girl there was a princess to get her interested. When Darth Vadar came onscreen the first time, swishing around in the black cape and pushing aside storm troopers and breathing hard, the then-six-year-old said, "Is that the princess?"

Not the effect Lucas was going for...


----------



## JA_Paul (Jun 23, 2010)

My kids whipped through all the "Avatar" shows/books, something like 30 of them. Watched them on the ipad on a 22 hour road trip out west. Savior.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

What a great thread; Watch Instantly is such a great thing:
Lately, I've enjoyed:
Firefly
Dr Horrible's Sing Along Blog
The Guild (showcases Felicia Day from Dr Horrible, really great)
The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo
Penelope
The Proposal 
Notting Hill
The Office (American and British versions)
Columbo
Nip/Tuck (I just recently started watching this; I usually watch it on my iPad)

One thing I've noticed is that many of the movies I've really enjoyed are no longer available: Dorothy L Sayers series, many movies with Craig Ferguson (especially Saving Grace), and movies that I was saving in my "Watch Instantly" queue are only available to rent on DVD.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm watching Miami Ink.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

We've been watching all kind of things here.  Between Me, my kids and my mother in law.. we've hit a wide variety of things.

The kids have been watching Avatar on and off all week.  They are at the end of book 3 I believe.  That and Dr Who, which makes me laugh that my 4 year old daughter and 6 year old twin boys will sit through the episodes, but they do!  My 14 year old is trying to catch up on back seasons he doesn't remember watching.  Then there are the movies, bolt, land before time (several of them), quest for Camelot, Delgo, Crusade, a march through time, Dragon wars, Pokemon 3, Frank (which I totally enjoyed, about a dog), and so many more.  

Me, I've enjoyed re-watching movies I loved before like Fried Green tomatoes, Steeling Magnolias, Sweet home Alabama, the proposal, BBC Versions of Jane Austen, and other things.  Watching the Ann Frank miniseries right now.  

What I like best about it so far is that I can find something that fits my mood every time I search.  I like to just hop on instantwatcher.com or netflix and just browse, adding stuff to the que.  I noticed that a good portion of the things I"ve got in there now are gonna expire soon though .  Guess that means I just have to keep adding more stuff!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

CNDudley said:


> That is hilarious! Reminds me of when I showed my kids STAR WARS for the first time. It wasn't a hard sell for the boy, but I had to tell the youngest girl there was a princess to get her interested. When Darth Vadar came onscreen the first time, swishing around in the black cape and pushing aside storm troopers and breathing hard, the then-six-year-old said, "Is that the princess?"
> 
> Not the effect Lucas was going for...


thats so cute...


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

I just put Primeval in our instant watch queue. We happened across it the other day in our hotel room and watched 4 episodes in a row. We'd never heard of the show - evidently it started out on BBC America and is now on SyFy channel. My son will be excited when he knows we can watch the whole thing, especially since we watched the season finale of Doctor Who and have to wait for it to start again.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

*The King of Kong: A Fistful of Quarters* is one of my favorite documentaries. It almost feels like a Christopher Guest movie and at first you have a hard time believing it's real. Great, great movie!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Michael Crane--

ran over and added KING OF KONG. Looks exactly our speed, since we love Christopher Guest and quirky documentaries. What was that Scrabble one? And the spelling bee one?

Ditto the AVATAR series. My kids have watched the whole series repeatedly.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

CNDudley said:


> Michael Crane--
> 
> ran over and added KING OF KONG. Looks exactly our speed, since we love Christopher Guest and quirky documentaries.


Then I have a feeling you'll love this one!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I must admit, my wife and I watched all three seasons on Avatar on WatchNow...and it wasn't because of our daughter.

David Dalglish


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Rewatching Babylon 5, great scifi series


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I was hoping by now that I would be watching instant Netflix movies with our new Roku that arrived yesterday. My initial attempts to hook it up failed. I called customer support and got a very nice person who talked me through several steps for over an hour. I could get video just fine, but audio was either on TV or Roku, not both. I am not smart enough to figure out what is hooked up wrong. It was more important to us to have the TV for the weekend, so we are hooked up for TV sound. I think I may just return it and get a BlueRay player that is wireless ready and Netflix ready.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Afraid I don't know enough about Rokus to be much assistance. It seems like unless you're going to be streaming odd things that you're better off with a blu-ray with Netflix enabled anyway.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I was hoping by now that I would be watching instant Netflix movies with our new Roku that arrived yesterday. My initial attempts to hook it up failed. I called customer support and got a very nice person who talked me through several steps for over an hour. I could get video just fine, but audio was either on TV or Roku, not both. I am not smart enough to figure out what is hooked up wrong. It was more important to us to have the TV for the weekend, so we are hooked up for TV sound. I think I may just return it and get a BlueRay player that is wireless ready and Netflix ready.


I think it was the sound that was the problem when we got our BluRay player - the specs on the HDMI connection had changed so the input on the TV wasn't compatible with the output on the BluRay player. It does get complicated though - every time we get some new component I need a new tutorial for how to switch from the DVR to the BluRay to the Wii - too much stuff!!!


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

Just saw today that _Better Off Ted_ Season 1 is up on Netflix. This is probably the quirkiest, funniest sitcom I've ever seen, and my all time favorite.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I'm hoping they p


Carld said:


> Just saw today that _Better Off Ted_ Season 1 is up on Netflix. This is probably the quirkiest, funniest sitcom I've ever seen, and my all time favorite.


I'm hoping they put up Season 2 soon, including the last 2 unaired episodes ABC didn't show.


----------



## Lionspaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks to Valeri for starting this thread...good idea.

If you like foreign films and don't mind subtitles, look at "Departures."  
It is an award-winning Japanese film.  It's a powerful movie, very emotional.
I would not recommend it for children.

Another good one is "Arranged," the story of two young women who become 
friends--one Jewish one Moslem.  Very good.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Outsourced - about a customer service manager moving to Mumbai to train people how to do the customer service thing.  Talk about a fish out of water!!  I really enjoyed the movie and just saw recently that it will be a new show on tv in the fall (why can't they just leave things well enough alone?!)


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

austenfiend said:


> Outsourced - about a customer service manager moving to Mumbai to train people how to do the customer service thing. Talk about a fish out of water!! I really enjoyed the movie and just saw recently that it will be a new show on tv in the fall (why can't they just leave things well enough alone?!)


I was looking forward to the show, didn't know it was a movie first. I'll have to check it out before the show starts.

I don't think it's been mentioned yet but there are a lot of Mystery Science Theater 3000 episodes available on Netflix. I'm a huge fan. For those unfamiliar with it, it's about a guy (Mike or Joel depending on which episodes you watch, I prefer Mike) and his robot pals trapped in space and forced to watch (and viciously make fun of) really cheesy movies.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Yesterday I watched "Year One".  A few good one-liners, but not memorable.

Today I watched the Marx Brothers in "Duck Soup" for about the fifth time.  Their best film, even though the plot is just an excuse for The Boys to do their thing.  And any movie banned by Mussolini (he viewed it as a personal insult) has to be good, right?


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

austenfiend said:


> Outsourced - about a customer service manager moving to Mumbai to train people how to do the customer service thing. Talk about a fish out of water!! I really enjoyed the movie and just saw recently that it will be a new show on tv in the fall (why can't they just leave things well enough alone?!)


Sounds interesting. Will have to check it out!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Watching Terminator, the Sarah Connor Chronicles and I'm embarrassed to admit I'm enjoying them.  Too bad the show didn't make at least three seasons...

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Lionspaw said:


> Thanks to Valeri for starting this thread...good idea.


YOUR WELCOME; Who is Valeri...lol?

Few more worthwhile:
One of my all time favorite movies...(The pool scene with Squints)
*The Sandlot*: Family movie...Funny/Cute. Loved it. The Soundtrack was great too.
Neighborhood kids hang out and play baseball in the 60's and get themselves into a jam. Loved Squints...he stole the show.
This movie is a bit of everything; drama, comedy, nostalgia. JUST WATCH IT ALREADY!!

*A Wedding for Bella*
Surprisingly a Scott Baio movie that was very good. Scott cares about an elderly woman and her family. He has a brother with a disability whom he looks after all while managing the family bakery.

*Only You* chick flick: Marissa Tomei, Bonnie Hunt, Robert Downey Junior
Young girl holds out to marry a man whose name she spelled out on a Ouiji Board when she was a young girl. Story takes place in Italy (probably why I liked it) Though, I like Bonnie Hunt movie choices.

(NO LONGER on Watch Instantly...BUT very good)
*The Other Sister*
Juliette Lewis plays a mentally challenged woman who ventures out on her own against her parents wishes; and finds love to boot. WELL ACTED DRAMA


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

austenfiend said:


> Outsourced - about a customer service manager moving to Mumbai to train people how to do the customer service thing. Talk about a fish out of water!! I really enjoyed the movie and just saw recently that it will be a new show on tv in the fall (why can't they just leave things well enough alone?!)


I loved that little movie! I watched it on my computer (before we got our Wii disc) and then made dh watch it. I've been meaning to watch Departures - just haven't gotten around to it. Tonight we finished episode 3 of Pillars of the Earth.



Jane917 said:


> I was hoping by now that I would be watching instant Netflix movies with our new Roku that arrived yesterday. My initial attempts to hook it up failed. I called customer support and got a very nice person who talked me through several steps for over an hour. I could get video just fine, but audio was either on TV or Roku, not both. I am not smart enough to figure out what is hooked up wrong. It was more important to us to have the TV for the weekend, so we are hooked up for TV sound. I think I may just return it and get a BlueRay player that is wireless ready and Netflix ready.


We had a few problems getting our Roku set up when we got it a couple of weeks ago. Hubby called customer support and they were nice but couldn't help - the support guy kept telling dh to change the password for our wireless network because it HAD to be wrong and was causing all the problems. I knew that wasn't so because it was the same password I'd used to get my netbook and hubby's iTouch online. We turned the Roku off, tried it agin later and voila! it was set up and working! No problems since - we're enjoying it. I hope you get things straightened out soon.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

ellesu said:


> We had a few problems getting our Roku set up when we got it a couple of weeks ago. Hubby called customer support and they were nice but couldn't help - the support guy kept telling dh to change the password for our wireless network because it HAD to be wrong and was causing all the problems. I knew that wasn't so because it was the same password I'd used to get my netbook and hubby's iTouch online. We turned the Roku off, tried it agin later and voila! it was set up and working! No problems since - we're enjoying it. I hope you get things straightened out soon.


I have no trouble with the wireless network. My problem is that I have no audio. I have checked the connections a hundred times, but can't figure out the problem. I think it will have to go back. The only sound we get is from the TV. The video is fine.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

sjc said:


> Few more worthwhile:
> One of my all time favorite movies...(The pool scene with Squints)
> *The Sandlot*: Family movie...Funny/Cute. Loved it. The Soundtrack was great too.
> Neighborhood kids hang out and play baseball in the 60's and get themselves into a jam. Loved Squints...he stole the show.
> This movie is a bit of everything; drama, comedy, nostalgia. JUST WATCH IT ALREADY!!


Has anyone noticed that kids' movies made in years past had more cussing? I remember this when I saw THE SANDLOT recently, and BACK TO THE FUTURE (not on Instant Play).

And how could I have forgotten to mention SAINT RALPH, a wonderful movie about a boy at Catholic school who gets the idea in his head that, if he wins the Boston Marathon, he can miraculously revive his mother from a coma. Funny and heartwarming, but beware of the swimming pool scene if you watch with kids!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I have no trouble with the wireless network. My problem is that I have no audio. I have checked the connections a hundred times, but can't figure out the problem. I think it will have to go back. The only sound we get is from the TV. The video is fine.


I suspect ellesu was making the point that the Roku help are very nice and try to be helpful, but they're not very. Helpful, that is. I ha d the same experience. Lovely people, but I had to solve my own problem.

Have you tried different cables?

Betsy


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Cursing in movies, you are right about that.  I'm so tired of prefacing each supposed "family friendly" movie with the admonition that the language that we will hear in the movie is not appropriate to use.  It's to the point now that he says, "I know Mom!" when I get the first word out.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

austenfiend said:


> Cursing in movies, you are right about that. I'm so tired of prefacing each supposed "family friendly" movie with the admonition that the language that we will hear in the movie is not appropriate to use. It's to the point now that he says, "I know Mom!" when I get the first word out.


RE: Sandlot. I apologize for failing to mention the language. I do recall when watching it some years back with my kids; and telling them that if they speak like that there will be no more video store, or other...Netflix wasn't around then. They are now 19 and 22...so I sort of forgot about the language thing. However, it is labeled PG. Cute movie.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

sjc said:


> RE: Sandlot. I apologize for failing to mention the language. I do recall when watching it some years back with my kids; and telling them that if they speak like that there will be no more video store, or other...Netflix wasn't around then. They are now 19 and 22...so I sort of forgot about the language thing. However, it is labeled PG. Cute movie.


You do have to be careful w/ the "pg" netflix movies. DH and I watched a pg movie (Amodues) and it had a scene where a women gets topless. It really shocked us b/c it was pg (DH still gives me grief about it, in a loving, joking way)


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

About the bad language in older movies--I was just marveling at how we suddenly seem to be more protective/paranoid than the earlier generation of parents. Anyone seen the original Bad News Bears lately? Language and an alcoholic coach? That used to be comedy material. Don't know when we got more uptight, but we did. I have to give the "we don't use that language" speech, too. "We" meaning "you."


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

For those with little kids (or kids at heart  ) netflix added another land before time movie. I think that makes 4 of them available to stream. We own a few of them, but I find it much easier to pick it out of the que rather than search through the DVDs. Kids think it's "cooler" too!  Anyways, just thought I'd let ya know.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm watching Lois and Clark: the new adventures of superman. I forgot how cute Dean Cain was.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

CNDudley said:


> About the bad language in older movies--I was just marveling at how we suddenly seem to be more protective/paranoid than the earlier generation of parents. Anyone seen the original Bad News Bears lately? Language and an alcoholic coach? That used to be comedy material. Don't know when we got more uptight, but we did. I have to give the "we don't use that language" speech, too. "We" meaning "you."


I don't think Bad News Bears was a "kids' movie", though - kids were in it (and it was hysterical) but it wasn't made for kids.

I had to laugh tonight - my granddaughter starts kindergarten this week - my daughter went to the parents' orientation tonight. She was horrified by the "helicopter parents".


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I was looking at the "Just Added" in the T.V. section and saw they added the pilot of The Kids In The Hall which I added. I'm hoping they'll add their new series "The Kids In The Hall, Death Comes To Town" soon.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> You do have to be careful w/ the "pg" netflix movies. DH and I watched a pg movie (Amodues) and it had a scene where a women gets topless. It really shocked us b/c it was pg (DH still gives me grief about it, in a loving, joking way)


You have to be careful with any PG movie, well any movie really. When Snow and the Seven Dwarfs first screened and the Queen turned into the Witch, it scared kids so much they ruined the theater's seats. Each movie/child/family is different. I babysat for a family that wouldn't let their children watch any movie until they first screened it. (Boy, was I sick of The Little Mermaid by the end of the summer...)

What each rating means from the Morion Picture Assocition of America- http://www.mpaa.org/ratings/what-each-rating-means



> G - General Audiences. All Ages Admitted. A A G-rated motion picture contains nothing in theme, language, nudity, sex, violence or other matters that, in the view of the Rating Board, would offend parents whose younger children view the motion picture. The G rating is not a "certificate of approval," nor does it signify a "children's" motion picture. Some snippets of language may go beyond polite conversation but they are common everyday expressions. No stronger words are present in G-rated motion pictures. Depictions of violence are minimal. No nudity, sex scenes or drug use are present in the motion picture.
> 
> PG - Parental Guidance Suggested. Some Material May Not Be Suitable For Children. A PG-rated motion picture should be investigated by parents before they let their younger children attend. The PG rating indicates, in the view of the Rating Board, that parents may consider some material unsuitable for their children, and parents should make that decision. The more mature themes in some PG-rated motion pictures may call for parental guidance. There may be some profanity and some depictions of violence or brief nudity. But these elements are not deemed so intense as to require that parents be strongly cautioned beyond the suggestion of parental guidance. There is no drug use content in a PG-rated motion picture.


A friend of mine recently sent me this Netflix Instant Watch Tracker http://www.thenowhereman.com/netflix/


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

meemo - so funny that you mentioned "helicopter parents".  I heard that for the first time last night while we were watching tv and then it showed up again by you!

Regarding the cursing in movies, I'm just appalled by it in general.  If the language is too coarse it takes me out of the moment, kind of shocks me and then I have to get back into the show.  Has anyone ever really watched a movie and thought afterward, "I didn't enjoy that movie because there wasn't enough cussing and sexually explicit material"?  I think in general people have gotten desensitized to the language thing and often aren't aware of it.  When we are out in public and I hear people talking I think about the fact that if I ever talked the way some of these kids do I'd have a bar of soap in my mouth in a New York minute!

Sorry for the rant, I feel better now....

Didn't mean to highjack the thread.  We did just finish Season One of Roswell, I have to put season two so we can see what happens.  I watched this show when it was originally on, but that was long ago, so it's all brand new to me!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

It's true:  people use the f word like it's water and in public places.  My parents would have grounded me for a month.  Today's youth swear like crazy.  Sad.  I got grounded for two days once because I said hell.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

sjc said:


> It's true: people use the f word like it's water and in public places. My parents would have grounded me for a month. Today's youth swear like crazy. Sad. I got grounded for two days once because I said hell.


You got off lucky, my parents were all about soap for curse words

Back on topic, Pillars of the Earth (some of it) is on the instanta thingy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> Back on topic, Pillars of the Earth (some of it) is on the instanta thingy


Episodes go on Netflix the day after they air on Starz.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I've been watching *My Name is Earl * and *The Office*. Both crack me up.

For more brainiac humor, I love *Penn & Teller's


Spoiler



Bullshit!


.*

I adore food and travel and love *Anthony Bourdain's No Reservations*.

*Paperclips* (or maybe it's just Paperclip?) was an amazing documentary about a group of rural schoolchildren trying to fathom the Holocaust.

I adore my Netflix instant watch, I only wish I had more hours in the day to get through everything I want to see!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

dnagirl, I'm with you. Because of numerous responsibilities, I can't really settle down to do anything until 10 pm. I have seen the first 5 minutes and sometimes the last 5 minutes of a LOT of movies!


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

dnagirl: Paperclips was wonderful.  Something visual to make the atrocities more 'real' to the kids.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I will not be renewing any of my cable channels when my promos expire.  Right now I get the whole ball of wax...but as each reaches its expiration GOODBYE...and HELLO lower cable bill.  NETFLIX is a WONDERFUL thing.  I do feel bad for all of the video stores that have gone out of business; but hey...
They didn't go the extra mile either.  They didn't offer me NO late fees and a slew of "freebies" like Netflix.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

So far this weekend I've watched a couple of instant-watch movies I'd recommend:  The first one is How About You - an Irish comedy and a precious moivie.  It's one of those movies that show how other countries don't find talking about and portraying aging as taboo a subject as we do.  I find that refreshing.  The actors are real people - young and old, warts and all.  

The second film was On a Clear Day.  It's set in Scotland and is about a 55 yo who loses his job and decides to swim the English Channel.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks to y'all who recommended *Friday Night Lights* - we started watching and now we're having a marathon. Really good so far. We'd actually DVRed it for at least a couple of seasons but never watched, figured we could eventually on DVD.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I just can't make myself watch Friday Night Lights... I am so not into sports and I know people keep saying it's not about that but it's still hard to get past it ><


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> I just can't make myself watch Friday Night Lights... I am so not into sports and I know people keep saying it's not about that but it's still hard to get past it ><


Same for me. I tried when the show first started, and just couldn't get into it. My husband watched probably half of the first season and lost interest.

We've been watching Stargate Universe Season 1 tonight. Hubby's into episode 4 I think. He about jumped out of his chair with joy when I said it was available! LOL 
My son finally finished all the Dr who's. I'm seriously in Awe of that! He watched them back to back to back! Even the christmas specials and the like!! Its to funny! Now we wait for the new season to be available! (still think the Weeping Angels are the scariest things ever to be on tv. Seriously!)
I've been watching a lot of BBC Master Theatre shows. I'm a sucker for period pieces. I like to watch them when I'm working on the house, as sort of back ground noise and also when I can't sleep. I LOVE North and south and have watched it twice in the last month. Watched "the way we live now" the other day and it was ok.. kept me interested as I worked on laundry. Watched "the tenant of Windfall hall" last night, it was pretty good too. Under the Greenwood tree was pretty good too! I actually really like that one, and will watch it again. I'm working on "My Brilliant Career". I started it this afternoon as I was working on some unpacking and re-organizing, but I missed a good portion so will have to start it over. Wives and Daughters was really good too. I will watch that one again one night. I plan to re-watch Wuthering Heights and the Buccaneers this week. I watched both of them sometime last year, but really enjoyed them. Anyway, for those of you that like period peices, there are a good amount available for streaming. I was really shocked when I did a search on instantwatcher.com.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

ValeriGail said:


> (still think the Weeping Angels are the scariest things ever to be on tv. Seriously!)


Yep, I agree that "Blink" where the Weeping Angels were introduced, is one of the best episodes of Doctor Who, and a definite candidate for scariest thing ever on television! Weird that it doesn't have that much Doctor in it, though!

Remember, whatever you do, don't blink!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a ring tone that features The Doctor explaining about 'don't blink'. . . .I've set it for a young friend of mine who's a big fan of The Doctor. . .and that's her favorite episode.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Yep, I agree that "Blink" where the Weeping Angels were introduced, is one of the best episodes of Doctor Who, and a definite candidate for scariest thing ever on television! Weird that it doesn't have that much Doctor in it, though!
> 
> Remember, whatever you do, don't blink!


"Blink" and another episode were filmed at the same time, because of scheduling issues.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't have Netflix Watch Instantly (still doing the DVD thing), but have been considering changing over and also doing away with cable. Reading through this thread, I have noticed several of you have mentioned things being 'about to expire' or 'no longer available' for instant watch. Do I understand correctly that what is available for instant watch comes and goes? If that's the case, does anybody know how long things are available to watch?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

talleylynn said:


> I don't have Netflix Watch Instantly (still doing the DVD thing), but have been considering changing over and also doing away with cable. Reading through this thread, I have noticed several of you have mentioned things being 'about to expire' or 'no longer available' for instant watch. Do I understand correctly that what is available for instant watch comes and goes? If that's the case, does anybody know how long things are available to watch?


I suspect it depends on how much things are watched, but I know from personal experience I've seen stuff disappear. Watch it while you can!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I've noticed that a good majority of the things that cycle through are the movies Stars makes available.  Also, I've seen them retire and show back up within a day. Seriously.  My kids went to watch "Cloudy with the chance of meatballs" and it was "expired", but then that night when I went to check for new stuff on instantwatcher.com, there it was available again! HAHA.  I thought that was priceless.  I've also noticed that when things retire, they get bumped down into my "saved" que.  I wonder if they get bumped back up if they become available again?  Cloudy meatballs never left the que, though, untill I removed it right before I added it back in!  

If a time line means we get to keep having more movies added, then I'm all good with it.  I like having new stuff often to go through.  Sometimes, its a ton of older movies, but I can usually find at least one thing I'm interested in watching in every "new" listing!  I'm loving this!

I'm off now to look through things since I haven't had a chance in a couple days.  Then gonna settle in to watch some silly masterpiece theatre or similiar period piece till I fall asleep.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

These two sites will tell you what's coming up, what's expiring and when, and everything else you could possibly want to know about Netflix's instant streaming selection:

http://instantwatcher.com/

http://feedfliks.com/streaming


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I suspect it depends on how much things are watched, but I know from personal experience I've seen stuff disappear. Watch it while you can!


Also the studio and how successful the title is/was. They're not going to let a cash cow be available for us to watch instantly for a long time when they could get us to buy the DVD/Blu-ray instead. But its all a licensing agreement and probably varies greatly.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the information everyone. I guess I naively thought that once media was available for streaming it would be like a kindle book - available forever. I don't watch a lot of tv and was hoping to watch some tv series while on the treadmill a couple times a week. If they disappear quickly (quickly to me is a month), I would never get to finish a season. 

Also, does anyone know why sometimes only some episodes of a season (tv show) are available and not the entire season?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I haven't seen instances of your second question but i can say that items are usually available for several months, and then you can still always still get the disc sent to your home. I'll sometimes keep the disc in my disc queue at the bottom as a backup and a reminder in case it is not streamable at some point.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

Good news for Netflix Streaming fans.



> Netflix streaming queue starting to look a little stale? It's working on that, and has signed a deal that brings EPIX's library of movies to Watch Instantly -- just not that instantly. If you're not familiar with EPIX, allow us to refresh you, it's a network launched last year by Paramount, MGM and Lionsgate that brings their movies home (though often unfortunately cropped and zoomed to 16x9) through a linear channel, video on-demand or internet streaming. Under this new agreement, movies from those studios can come to Netflix 90 days after they debut on the premium pay-tv and subscription VOD services.


http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/10/netflix-epix-deal-is-official-paramount-mgm-and-lionsgate-mov/


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

talleylynn said:


> I guess I naively thought that once media was available for streaming it would be like a kindle book - available forever.


Kindle books disappear quite often as well from Amazon's website.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Kindle books disappear quite often as well from Amazon's website.


Well. . . .yes, to the extent that the publisher can pull them from distribution. But, in general, once you buy the book, you've got it forever. . .unless Amazon learns it was an illegal upload in the first place, but then they will let you know why it's going away and refund you what you paid for it.

Which is kind of off topic, but I didn't want anyone who randomly browsed this thread to be afraid their books might disappear after a time. 

Carry on with your netted flicks. . .


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Have you all noticed there is now a waiting period for "renting" new release movies similar to the waiting period that was fought over on kindle books?  There has been times when its only a week or two and times when its over a month before a new release is available on netflix, redbox and the like.  Yet, its available for purchase in the store.  Sometimes they are available on release day to watch on pay per view on satellite services, and I'm guessing the satellite service pays a premium for it.   Remember the good old days when a movie would be released and it would hit blockbuster, walmart and amazon all at the same time??  Not anymore!  So now we wait for it to be available to rent on DVD, and wait for it to be available on streaming too


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Some good news for us NETFLIX folks, especially those who watch instantly 

http://articles.moneycentral.msn.com/Investing/top-stocks/blog.aspx?post=1791240&_blg=1,1791240

Netflix is going to extend its online library. W00t!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

WOOT!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

talleylynn said:


> Thanks for the information everyone. I guess I naively thought that once media was available for streaming it would be like a kindle book - available forever. I don't watch a lot of tv and was hoping to watch some tv series while on the treadmill a couple times a week. If they disappear quickly (quickly to me is a month), I would never get to finish a season.
> 
> Also, does anyone know why sometimes only some episodes of a season (tv show) are available and not the entire season?


I don't think they necessarily disappear quickly - 30 Rock has been on my streaming queue for a LONG time. (In fact I should delete the first season, I finished it back in the spring.) Of course if you put 30 Rock on your queue today and it rotated off next week, it would feel quick to you!

Even if a series rotates off before you've finished it, though, it's a good way to see if you like a series - and if you do and it disappears, you can start getting it on DVD.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ValeriGail said:


> Have you all noticed there is now a waiting period for "renting" new release movies similar to the waiting period that was fought over on kindle books? There has been times when its only a week or two and times when its over a month before a new release is available on netflix, redbox and the like. Yet, its available for purchase in the store. Sometimes they are available on release day to watch on pay per view on satellite services, and I'm guessing the satellite service pays a premium for it. Remember the good old days when a movie would be released and it would hit blockbuster, walmart and amazon all at the same time?? Not anymore! So now we wait for it to be available to rent on DVD, and wait for it to be available on streaming too


You mean when it says "Very Long Wait"? I always assumed that meant they know there'll be big demand and there are lots of people who had "saved" it on their queue, so don't expect to be getting it right away. I don't pay that much attention, but that's the only delay I've noticed.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

michael_crane said:


> Some good news for us NETFLIX folks, especially those who watch instantly
> 
> http://articles.moneycentral.msn.com/Investing/top-stocks/blog.aspx?post=1791240&_blg=1,1791240
> 
> Netflix is going to extend its online library. W00t!


In loving Netflix; Do I sound awful when I say that I feel bad for the two video stores that just went out locally? I love Netflix; but I do feel badly for the Mom and Pop shops.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Meemo said:


> You mean when it says "Very Long Wait"? I always assumed that meant they know there'll be big demand and there are lots of people who had "saved" it on their queue, so don't expect to be getting it right away. I don't pay that much attention, but that's the only delay I've noticed.


Nope. Thats pretty much high demand. What I'm talking about is the new set up of release dates for new movies. Now, the DVD will be released to stores (walmart, Best Buy, Amazon, and the like) on say Sept 1, but will not be available to rent (netflix, redbox, and so on) untill say sept 21. (except some pay per views "purchase" the ability to have it on first release day it seems) I first noticed this around may when I was looking forward to renting "where the wild things are". (could have been before may, was when it was released when ever that was). It was available to purchase from walmart and amazon.. but was not available for a full month from netflix or redbox. It all seemed to start right about the time all the hoopla was going on with the e-book vrs hardback release dates. During all the big 6 stuff. It was like they snuck it in and nobody noticed! Anyway, I've noticed it on every movie I've wanted since then. Blindside had a staggered release day, so did Alice in wonderland and on and on. Its not a big deal, really. And I understand why this new set up helps. If its all available to us on day one, many won't purchase the movies. I know I wouldn't if it all was right there at my fingertips ready to be loaded to my tv in a blink of an eye for 8.99 a month!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ValeriGail said:


> It all seemed to start right about the time all the hoopla was going on with the e-book vrs hardback release dates. During all the big 6 stuff. It was like they snuck it in and nobody noticed!


Count me among those who didn't notice it!


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

The staggered release date was common when VCRs were new. The video stores would get the new movies, but the videotapes wouldn't be released to the public to buy for months - until the hoopla had quieted down. It was difficult to buy a videotape and had to be purchased through the video store. They bought expensive, durable tapes, usually only one or two copies for rental; and then later a cheaper, less durable tape would be released for sale to the rest of us.

Then it changed. HBO and Showtime came into being and they would get the brand new movies and it would be months before the video stores got them, and even more time before they were available to purchase. 

It sounds like they just went back to an old model of doing business.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

CS said:


> These two sites will tell you what's coming up, what's expiring and when, and everything else you could possibly want to know about Netflix's instant streaming selection:
> 
> http://instantwatcher.com/
> 
> http://feedfliks.com/streaming


I'm liking this site and I'm thinking of getting the iPhone app but I have one quesstion about it: Does anyone have the app and know if it includes the "Expiring Soon On Instant" feature? It's the main reason I'd buy the app.

Sorry for the thread hijack. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

suicidepact said:


> I'm liking this site and I'm thinking of getting the iPhone app but I have one quesstion about it: Does anyone have the app and know if it includes the "Expiring Soon On Instant" feature? It's the main reason I'd buy the app.
> 
> Sorry for the thread hijack. Thanks in advance for any help!


I too am interested in what the app has to offer


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I am currently watching season 1 of McLoed's Daughters, and Australian TV series.  OMGosh, I am in love!!  And man do you Assie's have long tv series!  I think it has over 20 episodes per season, and 9 seasons!!!  And I plan to watch ever single one!!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

ValeriGail said:


> I too am interested in what the app has to offer


I asked my question at the site and apparently it does include the feature I was asking about.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

I recently watched some great movies streaming from Netflix! 

"Doubt"-fantastic! Meryl Streep, Philip Seymour Hoffman & Amy Adams were all just brilliant! The film also leaves you wondering a little but in a good way.

"Lost In Austen" -originally aired as a tv mini-series in the UK, so it's about 3 1/2 hours long, but well worth the time. Jemima Rooper is a modern day Pride & Prejudice addict (like me) that ends up in her favorite novel & hilarity (and angsty romance) ensues.

"Wilby Wonderful"- One of my all-time favorite bits of Canadian quirkiness! Stars Paul Gross, Callum Keith Rennie,(of Due South) James Allodi, Rebecca Jenkins, Sandra Oh & Ellen Page. It's a sweet, funny, tender little movie about being who you are and finding redemption and love. Contains a burgeoning m/m romance but it's not graphic in the least, just sweet & adorkable.

"True Believer"- Great mystery/thriller/legal procedural starring James Woods & Robert Downey Jr. from back in the day. 

"Mystery Science Theater 3000: Soultaker"- If you want to laugh (a lot) and you love mocking bad movies rent this one! One of MST3K's best (or worst) movies. Soultaker stars Joe Esteves and a lot of other crappy actors that take the equally crappy script way too seriously.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I received a bum steer....I was told that "Hopscotch" an older comedy with Walter Matthau, was very funny, so I watched it.  It wasn't atrocious, I did watch it all the way through, but it wasn't even close to great.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

"WONDER BOYS" starring Micheal Douglas

A story about a series of misadventures in the life of Professor Tripp

His mistress is pregnant, he participates in shooting her dog, he takes a student (who has potential to be a great writer)under his wing and he keeps trying to make time to finish his book.

yes, it's about writers and their struggles
GOOD film


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

I'll also put in my two-cents for "Lost in Austen".  Wonderful, funny, touching miniseries about Pride and Prejudice gone awry.

We watched "Dresden" over the past couple of nights.  Two part, German film about the bombing of Dresden.  We enjoyed it, though the ending was awfully abrupt.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I watched Zardoz the other night.  I'd seen it before and it was just as irritating as I remembered it.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey, all the Stargate SG1 and Atlantis and (destiny) seasons are now on Netflix... no more dealing with Hulu for those! w00t! (Just last month only the Stargate movies were available)


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

T.M. Roy said:


> Hey, all the Stargate SG1 and Atlantis and (destiny) seasons are now on Netflix... no more dealing with Hulu for those! w00t! (Just last month only the Stargate movies were available)


SHHHHHHH Please don't tell my husband this!! I've already been sitting through stargate universe, and its cutting into my Australian show "Mcloeds daughters" time!! Not that I don't like stargate, cause I do. Really I do.. its just that we've seen them all over and over and over and over and... well.. over!! HAHA

With that said.. its way cool they are all available. I just checked and it looks like every season of sg1 is there! We've got up to season 4 on DVD, but didn't finish buying the rest yet. Now I've got another excuse to put of purchasing them! "Oh no! Didn't I tell you! they are now available on Netflix!! Lets just stream it!"


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

ValeriGail said:


> SHHHHHHH Please don't tell my husband this!! I've already been sitting through stargate universe, and its cutting into my Australian show "Mcloeds daughters" time!! Not that I don't like stargate, cause I do. Really I do.. its just that we've seen them all over and over and over and over and... well.. over!! HAHA
> 
> With that said.. its way cool they are all available. I just checked and it looks like every season of sg1 is there! We've got up to season 4 on DVD, but didn't finish buying the rest yet. Now I've got another excuse to put of purchasing them! "Oh no! Didn't I tell you! they are now available on Netflix!! Lets just stream it!"


Thanks--_Universe_. I couldn't remember it, because I never got into it. It definitely wasn't like the first two series. I just remembered the name of the ship.

They have all the seasons on Hulu.com, too, but it's better when you don't have to put up with Hulu's commercials. I'd love to have them all on DVD for the extra features and commentary tracks on some of them, because you don't get the special features or commentary with streaming. And I do love a good commentary on something I enjoyed enough to watch multiple times--which means while I'll watch streaming movies, if I like it I'll still get a DVD if the special features are good AND there's a commentary.

Anyway---I promise not to tell your husband.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

austenfiend said:


> I'll also put in my two-cents for "Lost in Austen". Wonderful, funny, touching miniseries about Pride and Prejudice gone awry.
> 
> We watched "Dresden" over the past couple of nights. Two part, German film about the bombing of Dresden. We enjoyed it, though the ending was awfully abrupt.


I loved lost in Austen it is a cute movie.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Frank Zubek said:


> "WONDER BOYS" starring Micheal Douglas
> 
> yes, it's about writers and their struggles
> GOOD film


I second this. It's one of the greatest performances I've ever seen from Michael Douglas (mainly because it's so unlike him). Robert Downey Jr. is also fantastic. And Toby Maguire does very well in a role that's not necessarily a stretch but definitely plays to his strengths effectively.

Plus, like Frank said, it's a wonderful story about writers and writing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I watched Zardoz the other night. I'd seen it before and it was just as irritating as I remembered it.


Please, _Please, *Please*_ don't post pictures!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Is Zardoz that Sean Connery sci-fi film, really cheesy?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes. . . . . and . . .  . . .the images, even of Sean, are not attractive. . . . .if you MUST see them. . .search for the 'worst films' thread. . . .but please, there's no need to post them again.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Dead Snow is an awesome zombie movie. Zombie Nazis? What's more evil than that?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

jbh13md said:


> Dead Snow is an awesome zombie movie. Zombie Nazis? What's more evil than that?


I've heard claims that Surf Nazis Must die is the worst movie ever, and it is available for streaming! I haven't watched it. Don't want to find out.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

I just watched that Law Abiding Citizen one with Jamie Fox and Gerard Butler. It's a bit gruesome in some spots, but not bad overall. 

Great thread, btw!


Danielle


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ken Burns: The National Parks.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Danielle Bourdon said:


> I just watched that Law Abiding Citizen one with Jamie Fox and Gerard Butler. It's a bit gruesome in some spots, but not bad overall.
> 
> Great thread, btw!
> 
> Danielle


That one actually surprised me. I thought I would hate it, but I ended up enjoying some of it in a sick way. It's absolutely absurd and could never happen in a million years, but it's one of those fun mindless films. The ending could've been a bit stronger.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Somehow, I got sucked (pun intended, of course) into watching season 1 of "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" again. All I did was decide to watch the first episode. Must stop watching it. Must stop watching it.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I was happy to discovery BBC Blue Planet: Seas of Life series on Netflix streaming. Stunning underwater photography that was awesome even on the computer screen I watched it from the first time on DVD. Some truly amazing footage.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Please, _Please, *Please*_ don't post pictures!


Lol. Ann; you crack me up.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I'm sorry Ann, but after days of deliberation, I had to do this:







. I know I'm forever cursed now, but I'm feeling giddy because my wife has kidnapped my Kindle. Of course I just ordered her a K3 for her birthday, along with all of Steig Larrson's Millenium Trilogy books on it. Enjoy the pic. I did wait QUITE a while to post it by the way.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, here's a less shocking picture!










This is a scene from a film I watched on Netflix last night, called OSS 117: Le Caire nid d'Espions (In English, that translates to OSS 117: Cairo, Nest of Spies).

In France, it seems OSS 117 was a major spy franchise for a couple of decades after World War 2 with dozens of novels and several films, all deadly serious (think of the early James Bond pics). After languishing for ten years or so, a new series of movies was started, but these are extremely tongue in cheek. The heroic spy OSS 177 is a nitwit and a boor, and the whole thing is played for laughs. I'd never heard of these till a few days ago, when an internet acquaintance from Germany pointed out the movies to me. The movies (there is also a sequel) were made just a couple of years ago but are set in 1955, and closely mimic 1960s film-making techniques such as rear-projection car chases, painted backdrops, and static camera angles. I also enjoyed getting a glimpse of French humor, just as Monty Python gives me a glimpse of the British sense of humor.

The movie is available on Netflix in French, which meant you have to deal with subtitles, but it was quite funny. Well worth the watch if you like that sort of stuff. Humor is double-leveled, some of it is low brow stuff such as chicken jokes, much of it comes from OSS 177's condescending/sexist/uncomprehending comments, such as being amazed that the ancient Egyptians could dig the Suez Canal 4000 years ago, or pronouncing that Islam is a temporary fad that will never last. There's also a great gag about what woke him up early in Cairo that I won't give away.

Not the greatest thing I ever saw, but it was fun and interesting. Recommended.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The Apple TV got updated today....its now a $99 little box that streams Netflix as well as iTunes.....tempting to get that for the downstairs TV (Roku player is upstairs)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> The Apple TV got updated today....its now a $99 little box that streams Netflix as well as iTunes.....tempting to get that for the downstairs TV (Roku player is upstairs)


DH has already ordered two - we have two of the older ones. Love them.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

There aughta be a law that all TV series should be available as instant watch. Who wants to watch the entire contents of a disc with 14 episodes of a show (well, maybe Monk, but that's an exception). And yes, I know I can watch an episode or two then return the disc and get it again later, but what a pain in the butt that is.  C'mon, let's get Battlestar Glactica on instant view, everyone! Email NetFlix, call your congressman, send a letter to barack - well, maybe not that. And what about the final season of Lost? - almost as confusing a show as Hitchhiker's Guide!!!

Recommendation: The Dish. It's about the Australian receiving station involved with the moon landing. Rather more witty than funny.
Recommendation: Firefly. It's a western set in space. Think "Wild Wild West" (for those of you who are old enough to remember this show) meets "Han Solo".


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

LOVED Firefly - Of course, Nathan Fillion can do no wrong in my book....


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> There aughta be a law that all TV series should be available as instant watch. Who wants to watch the entire contents of a disc with 14 episodes of a show (well, maybe Monk, but that's an exception). And yes, I know I can watch an episode or two then return the disc and get it again later, but what a pain in the butt that is. C'mon, let's get Battlestar Glactica on instant view, everyone! Email NetFlix, call your congressman, send a letter to barack - well, maybe not that. And what about the final season of Lost? - almost as confusing a show as Hitchhiker's Guide!!!
> 
> Recommendation: The Dish. It's about the Australian receiving station involved with the moon landing. Rather more witty than funny.
> Recommendation: Firefly. It's a western set in space. Think "Wild Wild West" (for those of you who are old enough to remember this show) meets "Han Solo".


Oh! We love getting the TV series on disc because we have a crappy older set and appreciate being able to turn on the subtitles (or maybe we're in denial, and we really are "hearing impaired"). Speaking our only being able to understand 80% of the dialogue, we're enjoying Dickens' *Our Mutual Friend* on Instant Play.

You're the second recommendation of Firefly. Into the queue it goes.

And I third Lost in Austen. Loved *Becoming Jane* too, but per the discussion above, I think it got yanked from Instant Play after I'd only watched it three times! Ha ha


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

And I don't think anyone's mentioned yet that the *Wallace and Gromit* shows are on Instant Play. We just re-watched all of them. Brilliant!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

So, I'm thinking Netflix is trying to take over the world.  Kinda like Hulu's commercials that they were softening up our brains!  Cause you see, now I can't find anything good to watch on tv, and I'm always adding things to my que.  And now that I have netflix on my phone, I'm always looking for excuses to "wait" places so that I can watch netflix!  Its evil I tell you... just evil!!  And Contagious.  Cause my Father in law caught it from me.  Over lunch, all he talked about were movies he watched yesterday that I had in the que.  But when Hubby talked about watching seasons of Stargate on his phone, Gramps thought that was crazy and said he'd never get that bad.  Hmm... I give him two weeks!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

there is one show on Netflix that I had to walk away from.  DH heard from his best friend about Top Gear (a car show) and I had to leave b/c I get panic attacks w/ driving and the scenes they were showing were starting to give me one.  It surprised DH, but he's seen me in the throes of one, so he understands, sorta.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I'm excited they've finally added the last two unaired episodes of Season 2 of Better Off Ted. I can finally (legally) watch them.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> I'm excited they've finally added the last two unaired episodes of Season 2 of Better Off Ted. I can finally (legally) watch them.


Thanks for posting that! Yay! I didn't even realize Season 2 was available!

N


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm watching Tin Man.  Which has led to some interesting photos on the photo effect thread.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I'm watching Tin Man. Which has led to some interesting photos on the photo effect thread.


Awesome. We missed that when it aired.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I just finished watching all 3 seasons of "Strangers With Candy." It was nice to watch them sequentially. Still not too happy about the movie though.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

While I was sick this past week I kept myself occupied by watching seasons 1 & 2 of Sanctuary. I'm a huge sci-fi fan (and the Stargate franchise especially) but I had never watched this new effort from Amanda Tapping & Damian Kindler. I really liked it. It's kind of like X-men meets Torchwood, with a little Eureka thrown in for good measure and it's got so many of my favorite Canadian actors in it that it's just loads of fun to watch. The show is shot with probably 80% of sets composed of green screen digital renderings and at times it's more noticeable than others, but overall I didn't think about it much. The characters are great and any time I can watch Christopher Heyerdahl and Jonathon Young act on screen I am happy so I highly recommend it if you like fun, creative sci-fi that doesn't take itself too seriously. Also, Amanda Tappings British accent is lovely and I find her much more likable as Helen Magnus than I ever did as Colonel Samantha Carter. ;-)


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Finished MONTY PYTHON: ALMOST THE TRUTH today.  EXCELLENT.  A must-see for any Python fan.  I had no idea the Beatles were big fans--even to the point that George Harrison gave them the money for LIFE OF BRIAN when the studios wanted nothing to do with it.  His reason?  He wanted to see the movie.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Michael Crane said:


> Finished MONTY PYTHON: ALMOST THE TRUTH today. EXCELLENT. A must-see for any Python fan. I had no idea the Beatles were big fans--even to the point that George Harrison gave them the money for LIFE OF BRIAN when the studios wanted nothing to do with it. His reason? He wanted to see the movie.


The "Concert for George" DVD (in memory of George Harrison) included some songs done by the Pythons, including the lumberjack song. Some really good music and well recorded, by the way.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

NogDog said:


> The "Concert for George" DVD (in memory of George Harrison) included some songs done by the Pythons, including the lumberjack song. Some really good music and well recorded, by the way.


Awesome. I'm going to have to check that out.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

We've been watching season 1 of Nurse Jackie and liking it a lot. We also watched a foreign film (no subtitles) called Swimming Pool that was oddly compelling. 
L.J.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A couple of days ago, I watched "Bugs Bunny Superstar".  This is a combination of a documentary on the early artists at Termite Terrace (the place where all the "classic" Looney Tunes of the 1940s were actually created) and several old cartoons featuring Bugs and the rest of the gang.  Bugs Bunny is the star of five out of nine cartoons, and a presence in another, so he is a dominant presence in the cartoons, but other stars get their moment.  One of the cartoons, "What's Cookin', Doc?" is one I'd never seen before (except conceivably as a toddler claw parked in front of the tv set).

Several artists are interviewed, but Bob Clampett gets most of the screen time, and I understand some people knowledgeable about the history think he claims too much credit here.  In any case some great interviews and GREAT still and film footage of the original Looney Tunes creators doing the mundane tasks of drawing cartoons, but also enacting some recognizable scenes to help visualize what would eventually be drawn for the cartoons!

Lots of fun if you are a fan of Looney Tunes, I'm not sure how someone who was indifferent would take it.

This evening I re-watched "The Norwich Builder", on "Adventures of Sherlock Holmes".  One of my favorite episodes of Jeremy Brett's definitive screen version of Holmes.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Watched the first few episodes of PAWN STARS and liked it so much that I went out and bought the two seasons that are out on DVD.

Great show.    Both seasons are available through Instant Netflix.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

As an old fashioned gal, my mother watches Pawn Stars over the cable tv network. I have enjoyed several episodes while visiting.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I always get them mixed up, but I think Pawn Stars is the one I like.  I had no idea it was on instant queue.  And Season 2 of Better Off Ted I had no idea either!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Watched Season One of Life After People.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I do have to say I'm missing Better Off Ted. I do have hopes for "Running Wilde," being a fan of Arrested Development, which is also in my queue.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Being a huge fan of Jeeves and Wooster, I was really excited to see they just added "A Bit of Fry and Laurie" which I had never even heard of.  Apparently Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie had a sketch show that went for four seasons and it's on instant queue now.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Teen Wolf.

And A-Team in honor of Stephen Cannell.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Being a huge fan of Jeeves and Wooster, I was really excited to see they just added "A Bit of Fry and Laurie" which I had never even heard of. Apparently Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie had a sketch show that went for four seasons and it's on instant queue now.


How funny, I just watched the first two episodes from "A Bit Of Fry & Laurie" yesterday.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Law and Order: Criminal Intent.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

CNDudley said:


> And I don't think anyone's mentioned yet that the *Wallace and Gromit* shows are on Instant Play. We just re-watched all of them. Brilliant!


I adore Wallace and Gromit. Watching _The Wrong Trousers_ or _A Close Shave _is like comfort food without the calories. 

Likewise _All Creatures Great and Small_ is a series I love and will watch and rewatch.

I tried to watch _Zardoz _a month or so ago. I fast forwarded through most of it. And then needed Brain Brillo so pulled out a random DVD of Season 1 _Ah My Goddess_ which did the trick admirably. (Unfortunately it isn't on Netflix streaming.)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

T.M. Roy (Terry) said:


> I adore Wallace and Gromit. Watching _The Wrong Trousers_ or _A Close Shave _is like comfort food without the calories.
> 
> Likewise _All Creatures Great and Small_ is a series I love and will watch and rewatch.
> 
> I tried to watch _Zardoz _a month or so ago. I fast forwarded through most of it. And then needed Brain Brillo so pulled out a random DVD of Season 1 _Ah My Goddess_ which did the trick admirably. (Unfortunately it isn't on Netflix streaming.)


Terry! You said the *Z* word!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Terry! You said the *Z* word!


Ah, well... only because...er (cough-cough) uhm...because looking back at some of the posts I saw YOU said it first. And reminded me I watched that...that... film? because I heard it mentioned here first.

Sorry, I missed the memo that said the title was censored. I'll try to remember.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

T.M. Roy (Terry) said:


> Ah, well... only because...er (cough-cough) uhm...because looking back at some of the posts I saw YOU said it first. And reminded me I watched that...that... film? because I heard it mentioned here first.
> 
> Sorry, I missed the memo that said the title was censored. I'll try to remember.


Let's hope Betsy doesn't see your post and pull out *shudder* _the photo_


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I just watched the series "Hyperdrive" with Nick Frost. It. Was. Awesome. So funny. A bit crude, but an amazing spoof on Star Trek all in all. "This too is good for crushing"... I fell off my couch I laughed so hard.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm actually getting into Nip Tuck.  It's something I tried to watch once before and hated.  It's funny how trying to get into a show in the middle of its run makes it so hard to like it.  Seeing it from the first episode has really made a difference.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I've had _Red Cliff_, US Theatrical release ed. in my queue for a long time, but kept putting it off because I was kind of bored by Red Cliff, Part 1, Asia ed. a few years ago. The other night I told Hubby I was in the mood to watch something action/fantasy and when I read in a review that Red Cliff was recommended for fans of LotR, I was still skeptical but decided to take a chance. It was really good! I think they condensed the original from 5 down to 2 1/2 hours and cut out all the boring parts!  Lots of action and battle scenes--it did remind me quite a bit of _Return of the King_, actually.

N


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Just found a blast from the 70s: _International Velvet_ with Tatum O Neil, Christopher Plummer, and Anthony Hopkins (whom I didn't recognize before now AS Anthony Hopkins) which was supposed to be a sort of 20 years later sequel to National Velvet. (Or so--I refuse to believe it's any more than twenty years later because it's not likely--not impossible, just not likely--The Pie would live to be over 30 )

Any sucker for a horse movie should like it.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

sjc said:


> In loving Netflix; Do I sound awful when I say that I feel bad for the two video stores that just went out locally? I love Netflix; but I do feel badly for the Mom and Pop shops.


We haven't had a "mom and pop" video store since Blockbuster and West Coast Video came into my area. That and the change in the pricing model of VHS cassettes changed the playing field ... from "pricing to rent" to "pricing to sell." Anybody else remember NOT buying videotapes because the release price was $80? And suddenly having every movie out there once they fell to $19.95

If Netflix's business model effects anything, it will be Blockbuster, which is kind of like complaining about Amazon's Kindle impacting book sales at Barnes and Noble, or Walmart taking away customers from Target.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

According to the Today in History widget on my phone, this is the anniversary of the Charge of the Light Brigade.  The movie about it streams on Netflix,  so I will watch it tonight.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

With the Streaming Only plan thread, I thought it was time to bring this thread back. 

I recently watched "Believe: The Eddie Izzard Story", a documentary of his live. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I recommend Showtime's "Dexter".


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

And then here's a vote for "Infidel" - funny movie about Muslim guy who finds out he's actually adopted and Jewish to boot.

"Billy Elliot" is always worth a re-watch, although no subtitles for the accents can sometimes be a killer.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

CNDudley said:


> And then here's a vote for "Infidel" - funny movie about Muslim guy who finds out he's actually adopted and Jewish to boot.
> 
> "Billy Elliot" is always worth a re-watch, although no subtitles for the accents can sometimes be a killer.


the last time I looked, some of the streaming movies on the Wii have subtitles


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been watching "Weeds" starting at the beginning.  It's hilarious, if a bit (ok a lot) dark.  I'm in Season 3 now, but I'm thinking it might be time to change to something a little more upbeat to be in the proper frame of mind for the upcoming holidays.  Somehow the whole drug dealing, cheating, gangster theme just doesn't seem to fit the season (for me anyway).


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I watched Sweet Land last night.  It's an independent movie about a mail order bride from Germany going to a farm in Minnesota.  Very good


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I loved Weeds and thought I'd hate it, but it's so much more than just drugs.  I'm totally not into that whole lifestyle, but the show kept me hooked.  I really liked Dexter too, but lost track of where I was with it and can't seem to pick it back up.  Nip/Tuck is another one that I was amazed I liked so much.  I watched it from the first episode to the end last month... but what I'm most excited about is...

Dr. Who!  I am a huge Anglophile and have been watching British television going on 20 some odd years now.  Dr. Who was never a mystery to me, I always knew it was there even before it really aired in the states, but I just could not get into it.  I wanted so bad to like it, everything about it seemed to be something I should really really love.  At any rate, I watched "Blink" and was really impressed, which had me watch the entire series 3 in a couple days and I am officially hooked.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

The Canterville Ghost with Patrick Stewart. I adore him in that movie!

Up!

I'm getting into Doc Martin.

I love Top Gear, but they only have series 9-12 up. Wonder why?  Ah well, still many not to be missed moments with the boys and of course, The Stig.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm watching some of the modern Perry Mason movies.  After finishing Dead Again.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My husband has discovered all of his favorite shows... I'll never get the remote back.

Buck Rogers, Battlestar Galactica, Airwolf, Sliders...


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I recently watched "Wyatt Earp", a Kevin Costner vehicle that's as accurate as it is inaccurate.  Pretty enjoyable.  Be wary though as it clocks in at over 3 hours (that never bothered me, though.  I like long movies, short movies, whatever).


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I'm posting in the wrong thread, but I need help.  I got my mom a Roku for Christmas.  We got it set up, but she cannot figure out how to watch TV series.  Any suggestions please.
deb


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

If you've added TV series to your Netflix instant queue, then you should see those series displayed in your queue, under the Netflix channel in Roku.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Harvey. 
deb


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry if this one has been mentioned, but you all MUST see EXIT THROUGH THE GIFT SHOP.  It's a documentary about graffiti (or street art) and it takes such a twisted humorous turn.  I don't even want to spoil it.  Just watch it!  It could be my all-time favorite documentary.

Long live Mr. Brainwash!!!!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Bukowski: Born into This

Poetry in Motion


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm currently watching "Spartacus: Blood and Sand". Hubba hubba.


----------



## K.C. Neal (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't usually watch a lot of documentaries, but here are a couple on instant watch that I loved:

*DIRT!* This one is so inspiring - a must-see for anyone who's a veggie gardener like me.

*Nova's Dogs Decoded* Every dog owner should watch this. It changed my life, for reals!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Monique said:


> I'm currently watching "Spartacus: Blood and Sand". Hubba hubba.


Season 2 of this -just- started airing on Netflix this week. I'm so excited! It's called Spartacus: Gods of the Arena and has been delayed twice already because Andy Whitfield (the guy who plays Spartacus) got cancer (Stage 1 non-Hodgkin lymphoma). It went into remission long enough for him to start up again then he had a recurrence and was told to start aggressive treatment so they cancelled shooting again. Spartacus: Gods of the Arena is a prequel they're hoping will bridge the original series to a second season once he's better again assuming he can come back.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> Season 2 of this -just- started airing on Netflix this week. I'm so excited! It's called Spartacus: Gods of the Arena and has been delayed twice already because Andy Whitfield (the guy who plays Spartacus) got cancer (Stage 1 non-Hodgkin lymphoma). It went into remission long enough for him to start up again then he had a recurrence and was told to start aggressive treatment so they cancelled shooting again. Spartacus: Gods of the Arena is a prequel they're hoping will bridge the original series to a second season once he's better again assuming he can come back.


I'd read that about the prequel and Whitfield's cancer. So sad. Hopefully, the treatments will kick its butt.

I'm LOVING "Blood and Sand". It took some time to adjust to it, but once I did I really, really started to enjoy it. I don't have Starz, so 'll have to wait for season 2 to make it to Netflix. Hope it doesn't take too long!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Michael Crane said:


> Sorry if this one has been mentioned, but you all MUST see EXIT THROUGH THE GIFT SHOP. It's a documentary about graffiti (or street art) and it takes such a twisted humorous turn. I don't even want to spoil it. Just watch it! It could be my all-time favorite documentary.
> 
> Long live Mr. Brainwash!!!!


I've been meaning to watch that for a while. I saw that it got an Oscar nomination for Best Documentary, as did Restrepo, which is another documentary on Netflix instant that I want to watch.

Last night I watched Wall Street, one of my favorite movies. The reason I watched it is because I was getting the sequel in the mail from Netflix today, which I just watched a few hours ago. Stay the hell away from that one! Huge disappointment with possibly the worst cameo ever from Charlie Sheen. However, if you haven't seen the original I highly recommend it.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I watched Exit Through the Gift Shop the other day and I completely agree with Michael's recommendation. Great documentary, though I wouldn't say it's my all time favorite (that would probably be a tie between Little Dieter Needs to Fly and Grizzly Man). Really good though, and I had to go on iTunes after watching it and buy Richard Hawley's "Tonight the Streets Are Ours", which is a great song used at the beginning and end.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm finally getting around to watching "Firefly" and loving it.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

JimJ said:


> I watched Exit Through the Gift Shop the other day and I completely agree with Michael's recommendation. Great documentary, though I wouldn't say it's my all time favorite (that would probably be a tie between Little Dieter Needs to Fly and Grizzly Man). Really good though, and I had to go on iTunes after watching it and buy Richard Hawley's "Tonight the Streets Are Ours", which is a great song used at the beginning and end.


Glad you enjoyed it!  I can't get enough... I'm friggen' OBSESSED with that movie. My girlfriend and I even quote from it now.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

I was so excited to see Time Bandits on there this month. I haven't had a chance to watch it yet, but I can't wait.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think that some of my instant-watch list have gone to dvd only.  Has anyone noticed this with Netflix lately.  I particularly noticed that the British tv series MI-5.  Thought I was going to watch some day with instant watch but now it's only available on dvd.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I think that some of my instant-watch list have gone to dvd only. Has anyone noticed this with Netflix lately. I particularly noticed that the British tv series MI-5. Thought I was going to watch some day with instant watch but now it's only available on dvd.


This happens pretty regularly. Generally they will list that something will no longer be available on such-and-such date on your instant watch queue for a couple of weeks before it disappears.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

State of Grace with Sean Penn, Robin Wright, and Gary Oldham is one of my all time favorite movies and is currently available to watch instantly.  

My last two watches were The Roots: A Sonic Event and Soundtrack for a Revolution.  Loved them both.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Bones season 5 is available ... I can't help it, I really enjoy this show.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

stormhawk said:


> Bones season 5 is available ... I can't help it, I really enjoy this show.


Bones is one of the DVD sets that I actually buy because I love it so. I also buy Castle, NCIS, Grey's Anatomy, and now, because I adore Mark Valley, I have added Human Target to the list. I watch all of the extras on the DVDs, and love the commentaries.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I just finished watching...



...a nice way to spend 50 minutes learning some interesting things about one of the best and most important rock albums ever. (It spent close to 15 years continuously on the Billboard album charts.) If it weren't getting late, I'd get out the album and crank it up now -- guess I'll wait until tomorrow for that.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> Bones is one of the DVD sets that I actually buy because I love it so. I also buy Castle, NCIS, Grey's Anatomy, and now, because I adore Mark Valley, I have added Human Target to the list. I watch all of the extras on the DVDs, and love the commentaries.


I watched all 5 seasons of bones straight through on Netflix. I didn't get to watch the show when it first started, and now I'm actually glad because watching it straight through like that was awesome! I hadn't even considered buying it on DVD till I read your post. I think I just am gonna have to do that!

Stinks that I have to wait a full week to see an episode now! LOL


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I had to watch EXIT THROUGH THE GIFT SHOP again via instant Netflix since I'm letting a buddy at work borrow the DVD.  I am friggen' obsessed with that movie!

If you have not seen it yet, I highly recommend it.  

MBW for life.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Just recently saw, "Exam". Very good psychological suspense? movie. If you enjoyed, "Inception", you may enjoy this.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't have any recommendations but I'm glad to have found this thread.  Right now, I'm streaming Alfred Hitchcock Hour through my Roku to my TV.  It's Hulu+ though.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I'm finally getting around to watching "Firefly" and loving it.


Amazing series, killed off by Fox. Make sure you also watch "Serenity," which was a feature-film follow-up that answers all the questions Joss Whedon would have taken several seasons to address in about two hours! Not ideal, but it gets the job done. It's a good movie regardless.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I recently watched the PBS documentary series _Empires: The Medici_. Didn't know much about this history but found it fascinating! There was a lot about art and religion as well. Now to find some related historical fiction....

N


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> I had to watch EXIT THROUGH THE GIFT SHOP again via instant Netflix since I'm letting a buddy at work borrow the DVD. I am friggen' obsessed with that movie!
> 
> If you have not seen it yet, I highly recommend it.
> 
> MBW for life.


I finally watched ETtGS the other night. LOVED IT! Laughed out loud so many times. Among othe things, it was really well edited.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Monique said:


> I finally watched ETtGS the other night. LOVED IT! Laughed out loud so many times. Among othe things, it was really well edited.


Glad you loved it! It's one of my new favorite movies. I can't stop quoting from it! 

A few of my friends saw it a weekend ago or so, and they loved it as well.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DYB said:


> Amazing series, killed off by Fox. Make sure you also watch "Serenity," which was a feature-film follow-up that answers all the questions Joss Whedon would have taken several seasons to address in about two hours! Not ideal, but it gets the job done. It's a good movie regardless.


I've already seen Serenity! DH watched Firefly when it was on TV so he really wanted to see the movie and I tagged along. I enjoyed it even without having the series as background. (I'd actually intended to watch the series but just never had.)


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Just noticed that 3rd Rock From the Sun is on instant now.  Great show!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Finally got around to watching Restrepo, the Afghan war documentary, and WOW, it's really good.  Check it out.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

I watched Parasomnia last night. Run-of-the-mill slasher flick. It didn't work for me. FWIW.


----------



## gates4100 (Feb 17, 2011)

Just watched Shutter Island last night...loved it!! I love netfilx! Right now I am trying to catch up on all of the How I Met Your Mother seasons..wish they were instant watches!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

All the movies I most want to watch on Netflix seem to be DVD only.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Very Chick flicky
Lots of Nudidty and Sex...so beware:  But sent a clear message; It's not always just about sex.  There can be an intimacy and a connection:  Title (it figures): Not Just Sex.  I found it romantic because it was more than just wham bam thank you maam.
I watched it because it was in the watch instantly section.  With their being no tv in this room....need I say more?

MODS:  may want to blend the other netflix threads with this one; in the words of Geoff:  just sayin'


Did anyone else LOVE Bonneville:  Sweet car!! Good movie...I recommend it; again.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Watched the Bounty Hunter...
It was ok; too predictable.
Not too much action.
Cute though.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The British MI-5 series is very good.  It was on instant and then when I wanted to watch, it wasn't, but I think it's back in there.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Season 1 of The League has recently been added to instant watch. I think this show is hilarious. It helps if you're into fantasy football but the show can still be enjoyed if you have no knowledge of it. It is very crude humor though, so it's not for everyone.


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

You must watch "Jekyll".  This is a BBC tv series that only went one season.  Incredible!! I seriously cannot say enough good things about it.  It is still available instantly.

I also watched all the seasons of the tv show "Roswell" and have to admit I loved it too.

"House of Cards Trilogy" is also great fun.  Another British show.  I just love that sort of thing for some reason


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Shutter Island.  Very Good. (A tad predictable) About an Insane Asylum.  Worth watching; especially because it's available in watch instantly.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up on The League. I used to play fantasy baseball so I'm really curious.

And for anyone who hasn't seen the House of Cards trilogy - it's fabulous!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I use sony play station to watch Netflix movies.

They have few good foreign movies too.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

The first two seasons of my favorite show on TV right now, Sons of Anarchy, are now available. So is the first season of Glee. 

I also just noticed that Dead Alive is available. Directed by Peter Jackson and is (in)famous for being the bloodiest movie ever made. It's also really hilarious if you can appreciate really dark humor


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Agora

Very unexpected ... about the sack and burning of the Library of Alexandria.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Heard this a few days ago and have been meaning to pop in here and let people know. Starting July 27th Netflix will have every episode of Mad Men on instant, and as soon as each new season is over they will have all the episodes from that season as well. They're also getting every episode of every live action Star Trek series starting July 1st, except for Deep Space Nine, which they'll have starting October 1st.

http://www.hackingnetflix.com/2011/04/mad-men-exclusively-on-netflix-streaming-starting-on-july-27th.html

http://www.hackingnetflix.com/2011/04/star-trek-release-dates-for-netflix-streaming-confirmed.html


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow! That is great news, especially the ST news. That pleases me greatly.  

Has anyone else started experimenting with some of the "other" channels (like Crackle) that are available? So far, they're slim pickin's, but there are a few fun shows to be had on them.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Monique said:


> Wow! That is great news, especially the ST news. That pleases me greatly.
> 
> Has anyone else started experimenting with some of the "other" channels (like Crackle) that are available? So far, they're slim pickin's, but there are a few fun shows to be had on them.


I just added Crackle and agree about the slim pickings, but am hoping more will be added soon. So far, I've only watched a few episodes of anime.

Back on subject, am watching The Civil War series on Netflix, finding it fascinating.

N


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just finished the 1995 BBC miniseries of Bleak House. It was amazingly acted. Incredibly directed I thought. Just fantastic. 
Gillian Anderson just rips your heart out with nothing but eyes and a twitch. Everyone is great in there. No Hollywood overacting to be found there. 

But now I am desperately trying to find something to stop me from throwing myself off the balcony. Holy cow that was depressing  . I should have know, it is Dickens after all. But golly I need some happy ending, some chick flick, something. I just re watched North and South Last week for the umteenth time so I need something like that. 

I am also going to start Monarch of the Glen which gets good reviews. I love anything british. 

I still can't believe I cried watching TV  . They made me cry man.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

They now have the entire Mission: Impossible TV series on streaming.  Funny to see the first season with Steven Hill and not Peter Graves.


----------



## Elizabeth Brown (Sep 20, 2010)

JimJ said:


> Heard this a few days ago and have been meaning to pop in here and let people know. Starting July 27th Netflix will have every episode of Mad Men on instant, and as soon as each new season is over they will have all the episodes from that season as well.


Mad Men on Instant!? You just made my day!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I just saw that THE LARRY SANDERS SHOW is available on Instant Netflix--looks like ALL of the seasons are on it!  If you haven't watched this show, I highly recommend it.  I just watched it for the first time a few months ago.  Loving it.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Law Abiding Citizen.  Not great for kids due to violence.  Very good.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

JimJ said:


> Finally got around to watching Restrepo, the Afghan war documentary, and WOW, it's really good. Check it out.


Great documentary. So sad when the director was killed in libya. I recommend it to most of my classmates for them to understand what is going on in the middle east. What soldiers go through...most of them are same age of myself and my classmates.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow its been a year since this thread.  I breath life into it. 

Just watched Janie Jones.  Decent film with a familiar child star. The acting was great the story was okay. Abigail'a singing surprised me..

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

When I called Netflix for help with something, they told me about Instant Watcher. It's everything available on Netflix for streaming, including coming expiry dates. Very good!


----------



## Paul G (Apr 9, 2011)

I REALLLLLY wish Netflix streaming would get Seinfeld. Would be so awesome!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> When I called Netflix for help with something, they told me about Instant Watcher. It's everything available on Netflix for streaming, including coming expiry dates. Very good!


I may try that. I am always confused about netflix content. May be I need to spend more time. Because I hardly watch anything on netflix. Thanks.


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

Speaking of expiring titles, I just saw _The Official Story_ (1985 Oscar winner for Best Foreign Language Film) listed there. Six days left in this one. Some years ago, I caught sight of a few clips on the Showtime service but never got around to the whole thing.

As a film geek, it's about time I did. Sadly, it's off my range (thanks to the R rating stateside). Who knows when it's airing again? Oh, well. Back to family movie night for me.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Spoke w Netflix rep last week:  They should be adding more to the watch instantly queue; especially tv series.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Snow Flower and the Secret Fan 

Not the sort of movie I would usually watch (nobody's head explodes), but it turned out to be a very good and thoughtful movie.


----------

